# Rescue Raffle - Thank You, Lynn!



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to thank you, Lynn (Lacie's Mom), for all your hard work on the annual SM Rescue Raffle. Your organizational abilities, attention to detail, and leadership skills made it a HUGE success. 

Almost $5,000 was donated to rescue organizations by the members here! We at VerticalScope are so proud of SM and its members for showing such strong support for rescue organizations.

I hope SM's members will use this thread as a place to thank Lynn for doing such a great job.

Admin team


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you so much Lynn! You did an amazing job at organising the raffle and made it fun for everyone!

The best part is all of the dogs that we helped


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bet!! Thank You, Lynn!!

You totally ROCK, my friend ~ :chili:

The wee ones thank you so much. Means more than you will ever know.


We love you, Auntie Lynn. Thanks for helping us ~ :wub:

Jops, Frankie, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Rex, and Sugar

Thanks for helping ALL Rescues, Nation Wide


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Lynn, thank you so much for all you **did *
*to make the Rescue Raffle a resounding success!!*​


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

THANK YOU LYNN!!!!! You did a wonderful job and made it easy for us newbies to join in on the fun. I am looking forward to more events like these in the future How great to see everyone come together for such a wonderful cause and it couldn't have happened without you Lynn - thank you so much


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lynn.....You are SUPER WOMAN to me:chili:, thank you for all that you have done in this charity rescue event!!! Especially with what you have on your plate, you still were there for SM and our rescued babies!!:chili:! You deserve all this attention and we want you to know we love you for it!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I grow up, I want to be as organized as you, Lynn. :ThankYou:

Because of you many pups in desperate need will be helped. Because of you there are a lot of happy people who have won prizes. It was all done by you ...and I'm proud to be your friend.

Now I can't wait till next year 

We love you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I want to thank SM for supporting this great cause. The little white fluffs that aren't as lucky as those here on SM really do appreciate our support.:aktion033:

I know that many of you donate throughout the year to various rescues, but the raffle makes it even more fun. :chili::chili:

I want to thank all of the people that donated such wonderful prizes for the drawing. It was so awesome of you.

And, of course, each of my dear SM friends -- thank you for your generosity. You make it all worthwhile. I'm still in shock at how much we raised this year considering the state of the economy.:w00t::thumbsup:

The ones that so graciously donated some of their raffle tickets to other SM friends really made everyone be able to join in the fun.

This is my 4th year organizing the Rescue Raffle, and it always brings so much joy into my life just knowing how wonderful all of YOU are.


:grouphug::grouphug::ThankYou:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for your hard work on the raffle, Lynn! $5,000 is awesome!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:Flowers 2: *Thank you Lynn!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave:LYNN FOR PRESIDENT!!!:dothewave: Really -- you're smart, organized, selfless, know how to raise money, love Maltese (best feature), can keep the books, are a uniter not a divider. Geez, Washington wouldn't know what to do with you.:smstarz: Where do I sign up for the campaign?:chili:
As I said in the earlier post in the winner thread, you did a phenomenal job, really amaze me and I'm so happy to have you in my life.:smootch: There will be a lot of very lucky Malts whose lives have been touched by this raffle. This is what SM is really about. :thumbsup::ThankYou:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Count me in ............. "Thank You Lynn"!!!
I really don't know how you have the time to do all you do but we're lucky you find the time. I'm thrilled that so many prizes were donated and so much money was raised this year. I hope its even more next year!
Lynn, thank you so so so much for your hard work and dedication to such a wonderful cause that is so close to our hearts. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lynn , just look at what uve done , u truly are amazing and im so glad to have gotten my baby dolce , who in turn led me to meet so many beautiful selfless ppl .. thanks for being u .. and for everything uve done for these fluffs... dolce n i thank u ... i also want to thank the anonymous donors that donated my raffle tickets . thank u from the bottom of my heart ,.. :*


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes thank you! What an amazing idea to raise money!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you so very much, Lynn, for all you do. Hugs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - you ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lynn a big thank you, you are one of a kind, even with all your health issues you thought of us and the rescues ahead of yourself, I am proud to call you my friend. I love you*
*I think this raffle really showed what kind of wonderful people belong to sm, such giving and caring people, I love you all*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes thank you Lynn, you did a wonderful job as always! We appreciate you!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

God bless you Lynn! You truly are a saint!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a ton of planning you must put into it! Wonderful!
WOW! That is so amazing that SM raised all that!
Jsut think of the good it will do.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you, again, Lynn!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

A HUGE thank you from me, Lynn. You've got a LOT going on right now and you give so selflessly. Surely that does NOT go unnoticed!! Good things WILL come back to you!! :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank You Lynn for making the raffle so wonderful!!! You are amazing and have such a big heart :heart: So many precious babies will be helped through all of this giving and that is what counts!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful job Lynn and the AMA thanks you and so do I. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, once again, thank you for all you have done to make this raffle so successful. You are an Earth Angel. I've told you before that you are an amazing and awesome woman. You have a heart of gold. Bless your heart, Lynn, for all you unselfishly do to help make this a better world for both animals and humans ... all of God's creatures.:tender:

Love and Hugs ...:heart:

Marie


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

THANK YOU, LYNN!!! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Lynn!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Lynn! This is my first year participating and I loved it! YOu put in a lot of hard owrk and effort and I am touched by everyone's generosity!


----------

